# So Cal Blues 2001/2002 DA Tryouts



## Trail Angel (May 28, 2019)

So Cal Blues will be holding tryouts for the 2001/2002 DA Team this week.

Date:  Wednesday, May 29
Time:  6-8pm
Location:  Lake Forest Sports Park Turf Field A - 28000 Rancho Parkway, Lake Forest
Coaches:  Abner Rogers and Kevan Farrell

Questions:  Contact Coach Abner Rogers at 949-735-8987 / abner@scblues.com OR Coach Kevan Farrell at 714-323-7788 / kevan@scblues.com


----------

